# At last something is being done



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I just wanted to let you all know that after 2 years I am finally getting somewhere.  I saw my new specialist yesterday for Endo and I am having a lap done where thay will check my tubes.  Also my dh is finally having a SA done.

So excited that I could burst!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

That's great news smcwales   Have you got a date for your lap? x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw thats great news. Its a fab feeling when you actually get to a place where something is being done. Good luck


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ah lovely news glad things r moving xx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't have a definite date but they said it should be 26 weeks from referral but that they are running two months behind which puts me around the end of January.

Thanks to everyone on this site you all keep me going even if I don't post that much I am always reading!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi smcwales just to give you an idea of the wait for a lap I seen Mr. G Feb 25th and the date for my op is Oct 26th. So the wait at the mo is about 8 months. Hopefully that will shorten. Mr G and Mr P are one waiting list.

Hope you get your op soon xx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Pix were you referred to IVF Wales to see Mr G? and then from there he decided on the lap??

The reason I ask is that I have been referred from gynae at a different hospital to gynae at UHW and not IVF Wales.  I really do not want to be waiting another 8 months to get the lap as it took 9 months just to get this appt.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Was already in IVF Wales and they referred me to Mr. G. I can only assume that there is only one waiting list and this will be divided into routine and urgent. There's not likely to be two waiting lists for ops according to where you were referred to consultant from. The wait is from the day I actually seen Mr. G and put on the waiting list, not from the day of referral to see Mr. G. If I was you I'd ring to see if you have been added to the list and check how long it is. Good luck, I hope your wait isn't a long one


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

How long after you were referred to Mr G did you get your consultation with him?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I think it was in a couple of weeks. The system of appoints is different in IVF wales, you can just ring and get an appoint with him I think he is there every or every other thurs. think it may be quicker seeing him this way. 

Is it Mr. P you are under. I have got his secretarys number if you want it let me know and I'll PM it to you. At least then you can know exactly whats happening. Waiting is horrid, not knowing what happening is worse!


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I have the telephone number but thanks.  I waited since January for my first appt. so this wait should be much shorter!


----------

